# It's 1955 and you've got one coin left.



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2017)

You are standing by the jute box and are trying to decide what song to play.

Ah, something by Fats Donmino. I know: Blueberry Hill

Whats your choice?


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm going to fudge a little bit and go with The Wayward Wind, by Gogi Grant. (1956)


----------



## IKE (Jan 7, 2017)

Pappy said:


> You are standing by the jute box and are trying to decide what song to play.
> 
> Ah, something by Fats Donmino. I know: Blueberry Hill
> 
> Whats your choice?



Good choice........there is a You Tube video from around Dec. 2010 showing Vladimir Putin singing Blueberry Hill at a children's charity dinner, all I can say is he ain't no Fat's Domino. lol


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 7, 2017)

Pappy, I just pulled up the top 100 for 1955.  Slim pickin's, imo.  I was 9 years old at the time and had a crush on Fess Parker, so I'm sticking with his version of Davy Crockett. 

Davy Crocket - Fess Parker


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2017)

Hazy Davey said:


> I'm going to fudge a little bit and go with The Wayward Wind, by Gogi Grant. (1956)



Good choice. Always liked that song.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2017)

IKE said:


> Good choice........there is a You Tube video from around Dec. 2010 showing Vladimir Putin singing Blueberry Hill at a children's charity dinner, all I can say is he ain't no Fat's Domino. lol



Yuck...I'll pass.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Pappy, I just pulled up the top 100 for 1955.  Slim pickin's, imo.  I was 9 years old at the time and had a crush on Fess Parker, so I'm sticking with his version of Davy Crockett.
> 
> Davy Crocket - Fess Parker




Born on a mountain top in Tennesse. Good one.


----------



## Pam (Jan 7, 2017)

Memories are made of this - Dean Martin.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 7, 2017)

Pappy said:


> You are standing by the jute box and are trying to decide what song to play.
> 
> Ah, something by Fats Donmino. I know: Blueberry Hill
> 
> Whats your choice?



I can live with Fats, Pappy. Drop the coin!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Butterfly (Jan 7, 2017)

I guess it would have to be "Only You" by the Platters.


----------



## jujube (Jan 7, 2017)

Probably "Rock Around the Clock".


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 7, 2017)

I loved the Four Lads, Moments to Remember. By the way I never ran out of coins for the jute box. The boys would give us slugs that worked great!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2017)

DaveA said:


> I can live with Fats, Pappy. Drop the coin!!



I was already to play it then I spotted, I'm Walking, by Fats. Decisions....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 7, 2017)

This song was one of my favorites and I still love it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2017)

I was just a toddler in '55, but I'd have to pick my mom's favorite song Cherry Pink, she loved it, got her dancing around the apartment, and I loved her. :sentimental:


----------



## Carla (Jan 7, 2017)

Had to cheat and look it up but I do remember The Naughty Lady. I remember being puzzled by that as I couldn't imagine an adult being naughty.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 8, 2017)

DaveA said:


> I can live with Fats, Pappy. Drop the coin!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2017)

Does anyone remember Kay Starr and Wheel of Fortune? I think I've got her name right.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't remember Pappy, is this the one?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes, that's it.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jan 8, 2017)

I'd have difficulty choosing just one.  The two I would have trouble choosing between would be "The Great Pretender" by the Platters or "Only You" by the Platters.  So many good memories from the songs back then.  We've come a long way to the rap of today that applauds the killing of police officers, beating of women, and lyrics full of four-letter words.  My old transistor radio would have melted in my hand had it exuded what some call music today.


----------



## oldman (Jan 9, 2017)

I loved Bo Diddley singing "Bo Diddley. (I'll bet you won't be able to not tap your foot.)


----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2018)

Bringing this thread up to date...remember this one?


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 19, 2018)

Little Richard - Tutti Frutti, Long Tall Sally

"Long tall Sally, she built for speed, she got everything that Uncle John need:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVIttmFAzek


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 20, 2018)

I had just broken up with my girlfriend and I heard this song by my sweetheart, Theresa Brewer. Loved her and the song.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2018)

I was just being born...so I had to look up both the chart hits for the Uk and the USA for that year... and my favourites from that year in the UK was Cherry pink and apple blossom , which I heard on the wireless when I was growing up..


Incidentally I was always told by my father that when I was a bbay asleep in my cot..if Tennessee Ernie Ford came on the radio singing Sixteen tons, I would wake up , haul myself up and hold onto the cot rail and shake my booty...then lie down and go back to sleep...lol.... yet when I grew up I never liked that song..how odd... 


The song I like best from the US was... this one... , it eventually became a  hit in the Uk for various singers.. and I always loved it...


----------



## IKE (Jan 20, 2018)




----------

